# Frogs



## Yofie (Apr 5, 2017)

This is a funny question, but my 7 year old son told me he really wants to see real live frogs in a pond. Its on his Spring/Summer bucket list. Wondering if anyone knows where there are frogs to be seen in a lake or pond in Utah. Thanks


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

There are GIANT bullfrogs in Stansbury Lake and in the ponds off the Jordan river at the River Oaks Golf Course in Sandy.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're a little farther south, Salem Pond is full of them as well but nothing huge.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Mantua has a bunch in the pond on the east side of the reservoir. They'll usually go after a senko and you can catch one.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Kaysville ponds has plenty of bullfrogs as well. Used to go fly-frogging when I was growing up. Fly-frogging is even more of an elitist pursuit than the dry-fly only fly-fishermen.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have always seen them in the summer up in mineral basin. If you go up mirror lake highway to Washington lake there is a bunch too. Use to always catch them up there as a kid on our family trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

The pond at Lagoon is full of huge bullfrogs, if you ride the train you can see dozens of them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK dumb question.....is it legal in Utah to hunt frogs. Yes I do love frog legs.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> OK dumb question.....is it legal in Utah to hunt frogs. Yes I do love frog legs.


Yep, you can go after them year round all you need is a currant fishing license. There is no season and no limit on them.

So go for it if you can find a good population of them. I used to hunt them down near Moab and the Colorado River.


----------

